# Essentials list?



## 103675 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi All,

Does anyone have a list of essentials they use before setting off? This may include spares, tools, cooking equipment,toileteries, bulbs, cable ties, spanners, etc. I have a shed full of stuff and would pack the lot (just in case) but i know i need to be sensible.

G


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

this is a list I sent to 2 friends who just got a van and where going over to Europe this summer.

Will be things missing which I am sure others will add, but this may help a little. 

Have a great trip

Mandy


Loo brush - round
thin towels - easy drying
bath mat - or 2 not rubber backed easy drying.
dirty wash bag
holy spoon
garlic press
hat,gloves,snoods
s. costumes
crocks
dustpan and brush
kitchen rolls
hair brushes
strong sun cream
Umbrella
Bin Bags/liners
shopping bags - no plastic bags in any supermarkets
washup brush
dish cloth
t.towel
Avons dry oil spray for the Mossi's


Food hard to find in Europe or expensive

Drinks /cartons
baked beans
fairy liquid
jiff
toasting bread
crumpets
t.bags
C.Beef
Decent bacon.
Batchelors Soupfuls - excellent quick meal with french bread



Mens bits - not wanting to be sexist but like to give him some responsibility.


Triangles
Florescent Jackets- for all occupants
Bulbs - full set - van light bulbs
1st aid Kit
Torches
Binoculars
Cameras/chargers
Memory cards
Driving Licence - both kinds if you have them
Sat nav
Phones/chargers
travel insurance documents
Tickets for crossings
Passports - in date
EHIC New health cards - replace the old paper, from PO 
Rucksack
Bike locks
Cloths bike clean
Head light deflectors
Swim trunks - Speedo kind - they do throw you out of pools without them. 
Spare inner tubes, punc repair kit 
Awning pegs, storm strap, peg remover
Mallet , peg remover
Maps and reference books - 
£20 in Euro coins - nearly all machines for Bornes and entrances use these
£10 in 2euro coins - if not the above then these, we where always short of these.
Chocks and bread baskets
Gaffer tape and string.
If you don't have refillable gas then you need full tanks as you can't exchange in Europe - they have their own.
Windbreaks


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a simple list:

Wife

Then I can blame her for everything else.

Gerry


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Squash.,

as in Orange, etc. the French stuff is appalling.

Sirop de.....disgusting and not like proper chemically produced, coloured artificially, tastes nothing like the fruit it purports to be proper squash like the Brits have.

other than that, I notice theres loads of continenetals whom motorhome, so , therefore, essentials must be available over there. 

So its Tea Bags, squash oh and spagetti hoops. s'all really.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Spam, tin of, not email.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

mandyandandy said:


> this is a list I sent to 2 friends who just got a van and where going over to Europe this summer.
> Windbreaks


Strewth Mandy, no wonder you have a biggish van! 8O

Your list is nearly as long as Grizzly's. :lol: :lol: :lol:

But seriously though . . . . with a small van we find storage a perpetual concern. Not exactly a problem, but we do have to be careful. :roll:

This is where we find comprehensive lists like yours and G's *very useful*.

On the face of it this may sound silly, but we go through your lists crossing off the items we can manage without, and that leaves us with a pretty good list of "essentials".

It works for us anyway, and thanks to both of you.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> [
> On the face of it this may sound silly, but we go through your lists crossing off the items we can manage without, and that leaves us with a pretty good list of "essentials".
> .


Dave, I'm intrigued by what you cross off. If you have a few idle minutes I'd love to know. Anything we can leave at home is always a good thing. I have a sort of puritan streak that would like to reduce the list to the barest minimum so -every little helps !

G


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Interesting list, Mandy.

Pretty much all the "men's bits" are already in our van.

We don't take any of the food (we eat as the locals do, and reasonably simply)

A lot of the other stuff is already in the van (e.g. dustpan/brush, shopping bags, etc etc) but whatever isn't we buy 'over there'.



mandyandandy said:


> holy spoon


 :?: :?: We ain't got one of them :?

Gerald

_Edit: sorry, 'cos we're going away soon, I'm thinking of going to France, but the same applies, I think_


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Grizzly

PM me your list again and I'll have a go.  

Cheers


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

On the way Dave. Please add anything you take and we don't ! I've not detailed tools as I have no idea what's in the tool box. 

G


----------



## 103675 (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks to everyone

D n G


----------

